# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Hoa Thiên Lý - Nhà hàng ở Ninh Thuận

## Meoluoi9x

Giờ mở cửa: 9h - 22h hàng ngày.

Phục vụ: Với thực đơn chủ đạo là những món ăn được chế biến từ hải sản, đặc sản qua bàn tay chế biến tài hoa và khéo léo của các đầu bếp tại Hoa Thiên Lý.

Sơ nét: Tọa lạc tại một vị trí khá thuận lợi, nhà hàng Hoa Thiên Lý tạo cảm giác gần gũi, thoải mái bởi không gian thoáng mát, cách bày trí nhẹ nhàng mà ấm cúng. Hoa Thiên Lý thật sự là điểm hẹn lý tưởng cho thực khách trong các buổi liên hoan, tiệc tùng, họp mặt…





> *Nhà hàng Thiên Lý
> Địa chỉ: 20 Hải Thượng Lãng Ông, P.Tấn Tài, Tp.Phan Rang - Tháp Chàm, Ninh Thuận.
> Điện thoại: 068 3822242*



Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Ninh Thuận* - *tour du lich Ninh Thuan*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Ninh Thuận click vào *du lịch Ninh Thuận*- *du lich Ninh Thuan*

----------


## dung89

Nhìn mà thèm quá hê hê

----------

